# Plastidip Canada



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Great info.

Thanks for posting this.
I was just about to start shopping around for this myself.

What are the shipping costs like from these guys?


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

It cost me 9 bucks for shipping. My total for black plastidip, glossifer, and shipping was 36.98 which is still cheaper than buying the cans at Home Hardware or any automotive shop. I also believe the black is on back order so home hardware in my location is out. Cardip Canada tells you how many items they have before you purchase and they have lots of black!


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

not to thread jack, but there is a guy in ontario selling them for an apparent price of 10.00 off of Kijiji. He even states that he will meet locally in the GTA.

I personally havent contacted him, but a few friends have and said he is legit. I still have cans I bought 3 years ago before this became the big craze and they were only 5.99 then.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

the TV store in the mall sells plastidipp too, but its expensive, I picked up 2 cans from the tv store in the Brampton mall but cost me $40. Some Home Depots have it but its rare up here


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, since the day after I saw this post they've been sold out of black... I just emailed them looking for a timeline on restock.

I've got a white 2013 RS. I was planning on starting with all the emblems in glossed black and eventually doing the rims in glossed black as well.

Opinions on any other colour for the emblems?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I just put two layers of glossifier over my black plastidip. It is not as glossy as I would like. I might try another coat or two tonight. I read that with the glossifer you have to put it on very heavy to the point just before it runs. As for other colours - I am a very neutral guy so can't assist you there. They are sold out, wow, they had 55 cans on Saturday!


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, there's a few vids on youtube about the glossifier. "Fonzi" says keep the coats light, but decrease the distance of the spray so it doesn't get that textured look and feel.

They replied to my email and said they'd be restocking soon, so keep an eye out. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

It looks like they have 5 cans of black in stock. I just picked up 2 more. They keep selling out fast so I am stocking up. The cans are still on sale for 12.99.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

I got 2 black and a glosifier yesterday. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

No kits were available though...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I just did my bowties with 3m 1080 Scotchprint. I found it was pretty easy to do, and couldn't imagine getting it right with a precisely cut sticker. Trimming a piece to fit lets you tuck a little bit in on the top edges also, so you can't see any of the gold plastic through the gap. I'm really impressed with how well it turned out front and rear.


----------

